# Holland Eredivisie 03-05 Dec



## OddsPoster (Dec 1, 2010)

03 Dec 21:45 FC Groningen v Vitesse  1.53 3.60 6.00 +66  
04 Dec 19:45 Ajax v NEC  1.20 6.00 11.00 +66  
04 Dec 20:45 Excelsior v NAC  2.50 3.20 2.62 +66  
04 Dec 20:45 PSV v Heracles  1.16 6.50 12.00 +66  
04 Dec 21:45 FC Twente v De Graafschap  1.25 5.50 9.50 +66  
05 Dec 13:30 Willem II v Feyenoord  4.00 3.40 1.80 +66  
05 Dec 15:30 ADO Den Haag v AZ  2.75 3.25 2.37 +66  
05 Dec 15:30 FC Utrecht v Heerenveen  1.90 3.30 3.75 +66  
05 Dec 15:30 VVV v Roda JC  3.10 3.40 2.10


----------

